# Is this okay?



## AleyLOVESanimals (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm getting a 75 gallon reef and was wondering if this is overstocked or if there are any problems?
2 snowflake eels
1 scopas tang
2 clarkii clownfish
1 bi-color dwarf angelfish 

any other fish that would be suitable?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good mix. Be sure to check that the eels can be housed together and also that they are not small fish eaters (which i think they may be). If that's the case, dont get fish too small or it'll eat them quick.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

also, some angelfish are not reefsafe. so be sure to check on what they eat or pick at.


----------

